# My 4 Yr Old Granddaughter Has a Hickey Right in the Middle of her Forehead



## A2ZGrammie (Jan 31, 2018)

_Ok, maybe that title sounded naughty. It's not a naughty story.

I think this is hilarious. My oldest granddaughter is four years old. Her name is Addison, and she has a hickey right in the middle of her forehead. My daughter-in-law sent a picture, so I have seen it.

I was talking to my son last night, so I heard about it. The older girls were having a bath, supervised by their dad, my son, and he tells me "Mom. The girls have octopus toys, and Addison has stuck one in the middle of her forehead. She is going to have a great big hickey there."

Sure enough, she does.

He was very upset, thought he would get in trouble with the school. That he was beating his child. I laughed at him and told him that I was sure the school saw all kinds of funny things.

I have a pretty little granddaughter with a great big hickey in the middle of her forehead. That kinda sounds like a first._


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2018)

That's funny!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 31, 2018)

Yes Grammie, I can remember having a couple, but not from an octopus, or maybe it was.:sentimental:

Looks better on your granddaughter than mine did.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 31, 2018)

Suction cup darts do the same thing, don't ask me how I know...


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Feb 1, 2018)

Everyone.....*snort*.....I find this all hilarious.....

I was talking to my son again last night. (This is my long distance child) and he was teaching the same girl to play poker. I find them to be an interesting bunch. When I talk to them all on Skype, Addison always sticks her tongue out at me. Again, she's only 4. I believe the girl is growing an attitude. Ahh...maybe she's the one taking after her Grammie.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 1, 2018)

Be sure and tell your son it's not fair to take his children's money at poker.

My dad's game was gin rummy. My brother owed him several thousand dollars when he was 10 years old. I owed him some money too, not nearly as much.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Feb 2, 2018)

Oh, good point about the money!

 I'm going to have to see if my youngest son (the poker player lives far away, youngest lives close by) remembers some of the games we played. Euchre was great, and I know he played that. We used to play Pitch with our friends on Saturday nights (when we wanted to save babysitting money) and that was a really fun game. I'd love to teach his kids how to play some of them. Thanks for the idea!


----------

